
Open Innovation Contests – Connect big companies with startups - newdartagnan
http://newdartagnan.com
======
jackgavigan
Poorly-designed website. It won't let you see any details about the contests
they list without handing over a _lot_ of detailed information, including some
private stuff, like your phone number.

Feels spammy/suspicious to me.

------
vchamakkala
This is a lot of what we do at Work-Bench already in New York, where we work
at the intersection of suits and hoodie's. [http://work-
bench.com](http://work-bench.com)

------
nl
Except there don't seem to be any contests?

------
scandox
Big Company + Startup = Pilot = End of Startup

That at least has been my experience. Slight as it is.

~~~
ovi256
In France, where the posted initiative originates, there is a weird obsession
among mainstream startups of getting partnerships with big companies ASAP. As
if that can help with product-market fit or customer dev. It's as if startups
are all about bizdev hounding corporate partnerships, for something akin to
validation.

That's why, IMO, there are so few successful B2C/consumer products startups
coming from France. Besides, of course, the usual reasons, the huge brain
drain to SV, wrong mythology, lack of funding, stifling regulation.

The hounding for partnerships sometimes finishes in a pity acquihire with a
tiny ROI.

